# Museum



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I am planning to visit the Egyptian Museum on Thursday afternoon - so I need all the BEST security status updates the forum can offer. 

Esp Thursday morning - so all your roving reporters please keep me posted - we will decide about noon if its safe or not to go. . . .


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

Lanason said:


> I am planning to visit the Egyptian Museum on Thursday afternoon - so I need all the BEST security status updates the forum can offer.
> 
> Esp Thursday morning - so all your roving reporters please keep me posted - we will decide about noon if its safe or not to go. . . .


I was there yesterday morning! surroundings looked very calm, just "avoid" crossing the square since this is still quite "busy"...
:ranger:


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> I am planning to visit the Egyptian Museum on Thursday afternoon - so I need all the BEST security status updates the forum can offer.
> 
> Esp Thursday morning - so all your roving reporters please keep me posted - we will decide about noon if its safe or not to go. . . .


 go...there is nothing happening in Cairo preventing you to go to the museum Yesterdays "mass" demonstrations did not happen, and is not likely to happen, well, at least this week.


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> go...there is nothing happening in Cairo preventing you to go to the museum Yesterdays "mass" demonstrations did not happen, and is not likely to happen, well, at least this week.


:clap2: Goody! We're going to be in Cairo at the end of this week/next week and I've said I want to go to the Museum amongst other things.


----------

